# cheap lighting



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to share a cheap lighting idea. I took some orange Halloween Christmas tree style lights and ran them back and forth underneath the window. When the curtains are drawn it has a cool fire like effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That really looks good. We've done the same thing to simulate glowing coals under a cauldron. It's especially effective when you put wax paper over the lights before covering them with sticks.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow that does look pretty neat......such a simple way to make some thing look cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Me like!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can get an even better flicker effect by wiring in an FS-2 florescent starter.


----------

